# shows?



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

anybody know of any shows coming up around the san antonio, tx area or where i can get info on up coming shows are there any sites that post dates and locations on shows or do i just have to look around


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here check out this link, you wil ljust have to go month by month until you find something

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks i'll look at it


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

will this also be the best site to clubs in my area or is this the only one


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

you can try ukcdogs.com also


----------

